# The Mo-Log



## motown1002 (Dec 19, 2017)

For those that do not know, I was on a 16 week cycle that ended the last week in November 2017.  Huge cycle.  Anyway, it was for Ky Muscle show Oct 28.  Long story short, I tore some ligaments in my arm which kept me out of the show.  Instead of going back to cruise, my trainer and I decided I could pack on some additional weight before cruise.  So here is what I am doing now.  If I am going to do this keep me accountable.  

I got down to 198.  Two weeks ago my short 8 week cycle began.  

1g Test (2 pins Monday and thurs)
150 NPP eod
4iu gh ed
6iu Humalog post workout
1mg adex eod

Did someone say diet?

Meal 1:  1 1/2 cup egg whites, 1 whole egg, 40g oats, 1 slice Ezekiel bread, 10g coconut oil, 50g blueberries, 50g cherries
Meal 2:  6 oz chicken, 4 oz yam
Meal 3:  6 oz turkey 8 oz red potatoes
Meal 4:  6 oz chicken 1 cup rice Post W/O  (gh and slin prior to eating)
Meal 5:  6 oz turkey cup greens 1/2 cup rice
Meal 6:  6 oz lean beef, cup greens
Meal 7:  12 ox egg whites

After 2 weeks I am up to 209.  

Workout

Monday -  Back and shoulders
Tuesday - chest
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - Arms
Friday - Legs

Cardio 5 days a week - 30 mins fasted.

Today - Tuesday I will hit chest.  HARD.  

What do you guys think?  See I do eat and workout.  lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 19, 2017)

sweet man looking forward to your log


----------



## tinymk (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice brother,look forward to reading your progress


----------



## Seeker (Dec 19, 2017)

I think you're a sexy bastard. #nohomo but I can still say  it! Are you on gh regularly?  Lol not a huge fan of your workout split but hey! I'm a picky fuk. But you look great and know what works for you..and it's working.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 19, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I think you're a sexy bastard. #nohomo but I can still say  it! Are you on gh regularly?  Lol not a huge fan of your workout split but hey! I'm a picky fuk. But you look great and know what works for you..and it's working.



Thanks Seek!  I have been on GH for about 6 months.  Don't really notice anything until I get pretty lean.  Tell me what you would do different.  Its close to time to change it up.  Im open to any criticism and ideas.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 19, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Thanks Seek!  I have been on GH for about 6 months.  Don't really notice anything until I get pretty lean.  Tell me what you would do different.  Its close to time to change it up.  Im open to any criticism and ideas.


Gotta hit the road buddy, work calls. I'll be back later.


----------



## snake (Dec 19, 2017)

Mo, I'll be the first one to say that I'm not good with checking in on guys journals but I promise to pop in once and awhile. You got the goods and that's worth following.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2017)

A homo log?


----------



## stanley (Dec 19, 2017)

great stuff mo . cheers


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 19, 2017)

Here is a quick look at the changes made from Aug to Dec this year.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 19, 2017)

Watching this one man - kill it!


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 19, 2017)

So chest day today.  Im old so it takes me a bit to get the joints all lubbed up.  Started with Flat bench.

After 4 warm ups:
Flat Bench
275 - 10
315 - 9
315 - 8
275 - 10
275 - 10
One burn out 245 for 15

On to slight incline DB Palms facing each other,  Better squeeze for me
4 sets 85x12

Cable flyes
4 sets 40x15  (slow)

Super Set with machine bench
4 sets 185x12

Mean pump.  Would have taken a picture, but I would have looked like a homo in front of the other dudes in there.  lol


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Dec 19, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Here is a quick look at the changes made from Aug to Dec this year.
> View attachment 5073
> View attachment 5072


Nice progress, keep up the good work.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 20, 2017)

Today was bi's and tris's.  Right arm is not all the way healed but a lot better.  Started with standing db curls.  Up the rack to 50'sx10 then back down.  4 sets of 12 close grip preachers and 4 sets of 10 rope hammers.  For tris, 4 sets v bar push downs, followed by 3 sets of seated pushdowns, and finished with overhead rope extensions.  Would have done a little more but my tris are still burnt from chest.  Normally this would have been a rest day, but I cant work out tomorrow.  

Fired in the gh and slin, now eating my carbs.  

Had some dude ask me how I am so veiny.  lol  Told him lots of practice.  haha  jk.  Nice to get the comps though.


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice log and progress pics. Keep up the good work.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 26, 2017)

Back at it today after a lil holiday break.  Today I decided to change it up a bit.  Did Back and bi's.  I used to do this some time ago and liked it a lot.  Going to give it a try and see how it works.  Needed a change.  

So today

Front lat pulls

180x12
200x10
200x10
180x10

Under hand lat pulls

160x10
180x10x10

Seated Row

180x12x3

DB curls

light warm
40x12
45x10
50x8
40x10

cable curl

3x10x65

Preacher (close grip)

3x60x15  

TOAST!!!


----------



## Hurt (Dec 26, 2017)

Kill it brother! That first session back is always awesome!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 26, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Here is a quick look at the changes made from Aug to Dec this year.
> View attachment 5073
> View attachment 5072



That's significant...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 27, 2017)

Looking good brutha. Nice work.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hit chest and tri's today.  

Flat bench was pretty good.  

After a few warm ups:
295X10
315x8
275x10
275x9

Incline DB
3x85x12

Finished by supersetting cable flys with hammer press
3x12 each

Hit tris right after
pushdowns v-bar
4x10-12  

Extensions 
3x12

reverse cable
3x12

BURNT!!!

For the record.... back and bis are super sore from yesterday.  Been a while since my biceps have been this sore.  

P/W gh and slin  - and meal 4

Already wanted to go back to the gym...


----------



## tinymk (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice numbers brother


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 28, 2017)

So today - LEG DAY -   I hit it hard today.  I have had this nagging knee issue for a while, and I have been a little tentative pushing the heavy stuff.  It has been feeling a lot better and today didn't bother me at all.  I started with some stretching.  (us old guys have to do that now)  

Leg ext
4 sets of 12-15  I don't go super heavy here.  I like the tension and the squeeze

Leg curls
4 sets of 12-15 here as well.  I tend to go a little heavier on these.  

Leg press
I did 8 sets today.  Worked my way up to 8 plates on each side for 10

DB Lunges
3 sets of 8  (by this time I was a lil wobbly)  

Finished today with calf raises on the leg press
4 sets of 15 3 plates and a quarter on each side.  

Im working my way up for more volume.  Next time will throw stiff legs in there.  Nothing left in the tank today.  I thought I was going to puke after the lunges.  When I changed veins were popping all over my thighs.  Looked pretty good.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 28, 2017)

Good shit Mo! LOVE me some leg day!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 28, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> DB Lunges
> 3 sets of 8  (by this time I was a lil wobbly)
> 
> Im working my way up for more volume...I thought I was going to puke after the lunges.....



try 10x10 (walking DB) of those mofo's......yep....sore for 3 fuuking days


----------



## Hurt (Dec 28, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> try 10x10 (walking DB) of those mofo's......yep....sore for 3 fuuking days



You're sadistic. I love it.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 28, 2017)

Hurt said:


> You're sadistic. I love it.



Hey man...I just do what I'm told...lol:32 (20):


----------



## Hurt (Dec 28, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> Hey man...I just do what I'm told...lol:32 (20):



Never pegged you as the submissive type


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 28, 2017)

Hurt said:


> Never pegged you as the submissive type



only in two situations...can you guess the other...


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 28, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> So today - LEG DAY -   I hit it hard today.  I have had this nagging knee issue for a while, and I have been a little tentative pushing the heavy stuff.  It has been feeling a lot better and today didn't bother me at all.  I started with some stretching.  (us old guys have to do that now)
> 
> Leg ext
> 4 sets of 12-15  I don't go super heavy here.  I like the tension and the squeeze
> ...



you forgot skwats :32 (8):


----------



## Hurt (Dec 28, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> only in two situations...can you guess the other...



I can imagine  - okay don't wanna hijack Mo's thread!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 28, 2017)

jennerrator50 said:


> Hey man...I just do what I'm told...lol:32 (20):



( . )( . )

View attachment 5163


----------



## pumpboss (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for posting MoTown. good log. Looking forward to continuing to follow your progress.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 28, 2017)

Gibs, I will be adding the Sqwaks back in the next time.  Today was a knee checker.  lol


----------



## Seeker (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice work you sexy beast. Though I got nothing against the db lunge I would strongly recommend you substitute that with some BBSS ( Barbell Bulgarian Split Squats) sometimes. Great range of motion, huge recruitment of quads and glutes, and great for core strength and stability. Though its looked at as an accessory, it wil blow your quads up.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for that Seek.  I will give those a try.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 3, 2018)

Been hit hard with whatever crap has been going around.  Feeling like crap.  Back at work today.  Barely.  Going to give chest and tris a good hard workout today if possible.  I hope everyone of you had a great new years!  Looking forward to hitting 2018 hard!

MT


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 3, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Been hit hard with whatever crap has been going around.  Feeling like crap.  Back at work today.  Barely.  Going to give chest and tris a good hard workout today if possible.  I hope everyone of you had a great new years!  Looking forward to hitting 2018 hard!
> 
> MT



shit me too man i was in bed all damn day yesterday


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 3, 2018)

Well I did it.  Hit Chest and Tri's today even though Im battling this cold/flu bs.  Was still a strong workout.  Inclined 275x10 and worked down from there.  Went to incline DB 100x10, 90x10x2, superset flys and machine press.

Hit Tris pretty hard too.  Skull crushers, pushdowns, rope extensions.  Weight has moved up to 210.  I have increased my carbs in three of my meals by 1/2 cup of rice.  Trying to put on the weight slowly.  Don't need a muffin top.   

Now I need to go home and take a nap.  LOL


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 4, 2018)

Still felt like shit today but managed to pound out a good leg day.  Trying to keep the food moving and the weights going sucks when you feel like this, but got to push thru.  Would have been easy to take off but cant do it.  I go back to cruise at the end of the month.  Need to take advantage of everything while I can.  At least the injuries seem to have healed.  That stupid bowling stunt is all just a memory now.  :32 (20):


----------



## Hurt (Jan 4, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Still felt like shit today but managed to pound out a good leg day.  Trying to keep the food moving and the weights going sucks when you feel like this, but got to push thru.  Would have been easy to take off but cant do it.  I go back to cruise at the end of the month.  Need to take advantage of everything while I can.  At least the injuries seem to have healed.  That stupid bowling stunt is all just a memory now.  :32 (20):



Stay hungry brother - you got this!


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 5, 2018)

So now I am back to the land of the living.  Not 100% by any means, but no reason I cant give 110% in the gym.  Today was shoulders and traps.  

After a few warm ups I did "up the rack" with dumb bell press.  Started with 50 and ended at 75.  (that's all this pussy gym has)  My 3 last sets at 75 were rest/pause.  Trying everything to make them hard.  After warm up was 7 sets.

Then:
Military press 170X12X3 (machine)

Front laterals superset with rear
3 sets of 10x12

Finished up with upright rows via cable and shrugs.  Feeling the burn right now.  

Have to send progress pics to my trainer guy in the morning to check my progress and hopefully increase cals.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 5, 2018)

good shit brother, as you know I've been sick all week as well but that ain't stoppin me niether :32 (9):


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 10, 2018)

Chest and tris yesterday.  Chest is super sore today.  I did 5 sets of 10 with 100dbs flat press.  Palms facing each other, and paused at the bottom of the rep for about a second.  Oh man, that hurts.  I am paying for it today.  The pump was crazy tho.  Decided to do the slin and gh preworkout instead of post yesterday.  I like pre better.    Going to do back and bis today since I missed Monday.  Need to get as big as Gibs!  lol


----------



## tinymk (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice work brother


----------



## Hurt (Jan 10, 2018)

Solid work put in as always Mo - I'm going to have to try those flat presses!


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 11, 2018)

Busted my ass in the gym yesterday with back and biceps.  Both are very sore today.  My biceps normally don't get sore often, but they are pissed at me today.  lol  Still running the test, npp, gh, and slin til the end of the month.  I am pinning the gh and slin prior to workout now based on some very good feedback.  Pumps are awesome.  My weight is inching up.  Was 212 upon wake up this morning.  Thinking I will end up right at 220.  I still have the abs showing, so that makes me feel better.  

Havent decided whether its leg day or shoulder day yet.  The dude I work out with wants to do legs, but he may puss out.  Since I did chest and back the last two days, I would rather have a shoulder day, but Im not a pussy, so if he goes, its legs.  lol  Whatever it is, I will be busting it tho.  

Thanks for the following and feedback.  Much appreciated.  I was hesitant on doing this at first, but you guys are awesome.  

Swole is the goal!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 11, 2018)

i gotta split back & leg day by 2 days myself. deadlifts and squats too close make me one sore mofo. enjoying the log brutha, be sure to keep us informed of how the addition of gh/slin is going. and yes, swole is the goal, size is the prize lettts goooooo


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 16, 2018)

So Thursday was actually a shoulder day.  And Friday was legs.  Both were killed and sore as a mug for two days.  This crud I have is almost gone.  Starting to feel better and have a little more energy.  Going to hit back and bi's hard today.  My coach/helper added some food to my diet.  I get an extra 2oz yam and a whole tbsp. of Mac Nut oil.    YAY.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 19, 2018)

Had a good few days of training.  The last of this crud is almost gone.  Trained hard all week.  Finished today with legs.  Crazy pump.  Never seen this many veins in my thighs.  Not sure I can get out of my chair at the moment.    This short cycle is about ready to be over.  One more week.  Cruise for a bit before one big blast for contest, then prep.  I have picked up about 13 pounds in the past two months.  From what I can see I have kept my bf down.  That's all a good sign.  Going to hit shoulders tomorrow.  

Thanks for checking in.  Have a great weekend.  

Gibs - Im coming for ya.  haha   Peace!


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 24, 2018)

So my 8 week shorty has come to an end.  As of Saturday I am back to cruising.  I started this ay 198 the first of December and ended at 212 Jan 20th.  I was able to stay lean the entire time.  I am very happy and looking forward to blasting again.  This will begin the first of April.  As for now, the diet stays the same unless I start to get fat.  Cruising is set at 300mg test per week, and 2iu gh ed.  

I killed chest yesterday by the way.  2 sets 315 for 10 after a set of 12 with 275.  Of course all the other stuff.  I figure I will drop about 4 or 5 pounds and im sure strength will suffer just a little.  I will keep updating the log.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 28, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Here is a quick look at the changes made from Aug to Dec this year.



great job leaning out and keeping the muscle!


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sunday was not a rest day for me.  The wife and I hit the gym together.  She did cardio and I did legs.  Felt like I was under the leg press for an hour.  
10 plates 15 reps X 2
12 plates 15 reps
14 plates 12 reps
16 plates 10 reps x 3
12 plates 15 reps x 2

Skwats 
Leg Ext
Leg curls
calves

Today was back and biceps.  Trying to keep the strength and the weight up while on cruise.  This morning I weighed in at 209.  Knew I would drop a little.  Hope that will be the extent of it.  Already counting down the days til the next blast.  lol


----------



## tinymk (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice work brother


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 1, 2018)

Put in a hard chest day Tuesday.  Didn't feel all there but still worked my ass off.  Did the usual, but managed a couple tough sets of inclines for 10 reps 275.  Chest  is really feeling it today.  Took Wednesday off to rest.  Going to hit shoulders today.  No rest for the wicked!  Need these shoulders to look like Seeks!


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 13, 2018)

Sorry I haven't posted here in a bit, but I am still hitting it.  Just a lot going on.  So, chest last week was awesome.  I hit 335 for only 6 but that's after 275 for ten and 315 for 8.  Thought just cruising I would start to drop strength.  Doesn't seem to be happening yet. Back and biceps yesterday.  Strong on both.  Weight seems to be leveling out at 210.  Not much of a drop from cycle weight.  Going to hit chest today.  Going to see how many I can get with 350.  Goal for this year is 405.  Im pretty sure I can hit it.  Staying lean right now too.  Been on the same diet for about 5 weeks.  

300mg test
2iu gh

MT


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 13, 2018)

damn mo that's some strong bench work


----------



## Hurt (Feb 13, 2018)

Mo is 300mg test your normal cruise dose?


----------



## tinymk (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice weight on the bench brother.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Mo is 300mg test your normal cruise dose?



Yeah,  I had chemo drugs years ago and seemed that stuff affected my ability to produce any T at all.  My level was almost zero.  Im afraid to drop it any lower.  Im going to get bloods done in a couple weeks to see where Im at this time.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 13, 2018)

So today, I started with incline bench instead of flat, so the 350 went out the window fast.  I was able to incline 295 for six and then went back to get my sets of 10 with 275.  I went to flat and still was able to bench 315 pretty easily.  So all in all I feel good.  Strength is staying put right now.  Time to eat again!


----------



## Hurt (Feb 13, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Yeah,  I had chemo drugs years ago and seemed that stuff affected my ability to produce any T at all.  My level was almost zero.  Im afraid to drop it any lower.  Im going to get bloods done in a couple weeks to see where Im at this time.



best of luck with the results brother!


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 21, 2018)

Just got back in from chest.  Awesome workout today.  I got my PB today.  After 275 for 10, 315 for 10 more, I decided to try 355....  No Problem....  Went back and did two more sets of 10 with 315 and finished flat with 275 for 12....  That was the highlight today.  Feels good to still be getting stronger when just cruising.


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2018)

I can't wait until I'm 50 so I can be strong. 

Great work MT.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 27, 2018)

Still on cruise.  Had some really great workouts.  Weight is going up just a little.  Weighed in this morning at 214 and still lean.  Strength is still good.  Funny thing happened at the gym yesterday.  Working back and some dude came up and said, "Has anyone ever told you that you look like an ax murderer?"  WTF.......   Then he laughed and said, I looked like a bigger version of Wanderlei Silva.  I will take that as a compliment.  Going to hit chest and tris today.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 7, 2018)

So I was okayed to start my blast this week.  Faster than I expected but we are preparing for a fall show.  I hit back and bi's Monday, chest and tris yesterday.  Really focusing on the squeeze.  Both workouts wiped me out.  I have added MK-677 to my protocol and have been on it since Sat.  Last night I began to notice the hunger.  I need to keep that under control because I don't want to gain unwanted weight.  I normally weigh myself in the am, but felt large last night so I decided to check even though I knew I would be heavier.  I didn't expect 223.  :32 (6):  So whats the blast look like? Here it is:

4ius- GH AM
2iu slin AM
25mg x2 Dbol am-pm (weeks 1-4)
1g test E
600mg Deca
6iu slin post workout
25mg MK-677

Yes AI as well.  

5 days cardio for 30 mins each day.  YUCK!  

Look out big fellas, Im coming after ya!  lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2018)

Good stuff bro


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 15, 2018)

Been a great week at the gym.  Very strong chest day yesterday.  Went up to 335 two sets of 8 then went back to working sets of 275.  Followed with incline DB's and flys and pullovers.  Followed that up with tris.  Arms were so pumped felt like they were going to explode.  Today was legs.  What can ya say.  Always wiped after legs.  Just hit the slin and drinking the carb/protein drink now.  Legs pumped and veiny.  Also watching Rhode Island play in the NCAA.  Cushy job huh?  lol  

This is just the second week of the new blast.  Weighed in this morning at 217.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 15, 2018)

what are you running for this blast brutha?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 15, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> what are you running for this blast brutha?



4ius- GH AM
 2iu slin AM
 25mg Dbol am (weeks 1-4)
 1g test E
 600mg Deca
 6iu slin post workout
 25mg MK-677 before bed

The mk makes me hungry as fukk.  Weight is starting to come on.  Pumps are crazy already.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 15, 2018)

looks good man how long you blasting that for?


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 15, 2018)

Going til the end of may.  Give me time to lean back down for fall show.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 29, 2018)

Been another awesome week in the gym.  Strength and weight moving up.  Benched 335 easy this week.  Killed legs today. Can hardly walk right now.  So this morning my weight was 226.  Had to go to WM yesterday for some regular slin.   Im really enjoying the ride so far.


View attachment 5594


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2018)

You need a haircut bro. Keep that shine smooth


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah Seek,  the shine is a much better look.  I let the wife shave mine after I shave hers.  lol  

Anyway, Back and Bi's yesterday and chest and tris today.  Seem to be getting stronger every day.  Did a couple sets of 335 for 8 and wanted to see what 365 felt like.  4 reps.... Felt good!!!   Of course went back down to working weight.  315/275 and so on.  Chest is super pumped.  Bumped the slin to7 units yesterday.  Weighed in this morning at 226.  :32 (6):  Everything is growing which is a good sign.  Well almost everything.  lol


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 9, 2018)

Been another great week in the gym.  Just completed the 5th week of blast.  Killed legs Friday.  I have gained 1 1/2 inches in my thighs and 1 inch in the arms over the past 4 1/2 months.  Decent progress for me.  Worked back and biceps today.  

Wide grip lat pull  5 sets
under hand pull down 4 sets
over hand pull down 4 sets 
seated row 4 sets

Dumbbell curls - 6 sets
hammer db curls 3 sets
cable concentration curls 3 sets 

So tight feel like arms and back are going to bust.  Really trying to focus on the contraction.  Weighing in at about 228 and still under 10% bf.  Just had the 7 skin fold bf test on Friday.  

Be nice to move weight up to about 240 before end of the cycle if I can stay this lean.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hit chest and tris today.  Keep getting stronger every week.  Just completed my 5th week of the blast.  Got a PB on the bench today of 375 for 2 reps.  Went back and got my 10-12 reps with 315 and down to 275.  Did some db work and flys.  Tris are now popping real good too.  So far happy with the results.  Staying lean and putting on some pounds.  I want to get as big as you guys.  

MO


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice job Mo!!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 11, 2018)

Strong bench numbers brother! How you liking the slin? Never touched the stuff myself.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks!  Im really loving the slin.  I have to admit, I was nervous at first.  I think once you get the routine down and make sure you have things just in case, its all good.  I have never been this heavy and lean.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 23, 2018)

Had a strong week last week.  Hit back and bi's today.  Increased the volume on both groups today.  Wide grip lat pulls, close grip overhand pulls, superset underhand with seated rows.  Followed by some bicep work.  Veins in the bi's were strong.  Both the vertical and horizontal ones.  Didn't even know those were there.  lol  I will definitely feel this later.  Weight is still hovering the same.  Added some more carbs to the meal plan.  and 2iu's to the post slin.  I will watch closely and see how things progress.


----------



## Jin (Apr 24, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Thanks!  Im really loving the slin.  I have to admit, I was nervous at first.  I think once you get the routine down and make sure you have things just in case, its all good.  I have never been this heavy and lean.



Now that I have my diet down slin is on my todo list for winter.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hit legs hard yesterday.  Feeling the effects pretty good today.  Smashed shoulders today.  Hit the military press hard.  Went up to 230 with straight bar.  Holy crap that felt heavy.  So I dropped the mk677 last week and dropped about 6/7 pounds of water weight I believe.  Went from 230 down to about 223.  Not real sure about that stuff.  Anyone have any great success with it?  Think I will just stay with GH and slin.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 25, 2018)

Man that mk677 was the worst tasting shit ever, and same, only got me bloated.


----------

